
1.5 Million G1 Phones Pre-Sold - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/15_million_g1_mobile_phones_pre-sold.php
======
newt0311
Apple gets competition (it seems). About time. Wonder how this will affect the
iPhone in the future.

~~~
icey
I think it will largely depend on the reputation that Android builds with
consumers in its first month out. If it appears to be an also-ran of the
iPhone, or a Symbian redux, then I think it's going to have a tough fight
ahead of it.

However, if it is deemed appropriately "Googly", then I think it will end up
being very successful.

